# Centre channel



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

From what I understand (correct me if I’m wrong), the Model3 with the premium audio upgrade has a centre channel? If that’s true I don’t think it works, or at least works properly. I thought the issue may be just my car so I went to my local dealer to listen to a new car. Same issue. For a factory audio system, the model 3 does a good job, but I’d really like better imaging. I was hoping the centre channel would help with that, but it isn’t in my case. I’m hoping in the future Tesla will give us more adjustability.

Are there any means of controlling the centre speaker? 

Or are there any aftermarket processors that will work with the factory system. I haven’t seen any.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

According to the blueprints it has a center channel...is your 'immersive sound' turned on? I believe that only enables the a-pillar speakers but might work with center as well.


----------



## F0ZZ (Jul 3, 2018)

I’ve tried all the settings we have access to. In my opinion, the centre speaker doesn’t work, or it isn’t setup properly. Imagining would be much better if it were. This is a minor complaint, but it would make a huge difference in audio quality. I used to compete in car audio so I’m probably more picky than most.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I've noticed it doesn't do anything as well, but like the interior cameras is there for the future. 
In fact it's the first thing I checked when v10 was released with Netflix, hoping dialog would be using it and we would get sudden 5.1 surround sound support, but no it only plays movie in stereo.
I hope they do eventually support it for movies. Never a fan of center channel for music though.


----------

